

Video: The State of Scala  - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/scala/the-state-of-scala/

======
eob
I've been using Scala full time for about 8 months now, and I've found it to
be a very nice language. As someone who has never learned a functional
language before, it took a while to get used to some of the language features
that are more functionally influenced, but I think my code is the better for
it.

